# Sig Sauer ? for anybody



## Opus (Apr 3, 2012)

OK. This might be a stupid question but considering that i'm from Arkansas (<------- has teeth and shoes) i'm going to ask it any way and it's open to all who might have an answer.

I have been crusing the Sig section and i see tons of P220, P226, P229 and the like, but very few P228's. Why is this? I heard that the P228 isn't all that common of a gun, any truth to that?

thanks for any help on this subject.

respectfully, O


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

With the advent of the .40S&W the slide of the 228 was beefed up and thus the 229 was born.

The 228 is still made in limited runs every now and then but yes, they are more rare.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

General production of the 228 stopped quite a few years ago, so they are less common, but they are out there, some a really good prices.


----------



## VNvet (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey, don't forget us .380 folks. To the non-believers, I say: Come and get me. Come and get me. Me and my P230 are waiting on you. The P230 is a very accurate pistol. A few hours of practice can make you cutout a ten ring with ease at 20 to 25 yards. Just saying.

Many people discount this round, but ask yourself this question. Will you get up and chase after me after you are hit in the forehead with this little .380? Just asking.

Vv


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

VNvet said:


> Many people discount this round, but ask yourself this question. Will you get up and chase after me after you are hit in the forehead with this little .380? Just asking.


I wouldn't chase after you if you shot me in the head with a BB gun, but I'm not going to carry a BB gun for personal defense


----------



## landis_lawton (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm not going to hit you in the forehead if I shoot you in self defense, I'm going center mass where the round I hit you with is going to cause the most damage and produce the most blood loss. Shot me with a BB Gun and your going to up set me just a little :buttkick:


----------

